# Can some show the spark plug wire order of 94 altima in a picture?



## stillfox (May 18, 2004)

Hi, there:
Here is the story. I need to replace the distributor on my 94 altima. So I took the old distributor off. It was a month ago. Now I want to put back the new distributor I just got. But I forget which wire should be connected to which outlet of the distributor. I know the sequence of my cylinder. I just want to make sure what I am going to do is right so that there wont be damage on the engine. Does anyone have a picture on how the connection looks like? :showpics: 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, man, you dont need a pic... starting from your belts, the first cylinder is number 1. the next is 2 and so on. now the easy part, put the longest spark plug wire on the first plug and connect the other end to the corresponding number on the cap. they make it almost dummy proof.


----------



## stillfox (May 18, 2004)

Yes, it works. At first, it wont work. Later I find I did not really plug my distributor in closely. It is just hanging there. Thank you asleepaltima

BTW, I met another nice person on ebay who cancelled his posted bid just to let me have his used distributor right away.


----------

